# Vikes sign WR Travis Taylor



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

From the Star/Tribune

The Vikings agreed to terms with free agent receiver Travis Taylor today, the first step in replenishing their receiving corps after trading superstar Randy Moss. Terms of Taylor's contract were not immediately available.

Taylor, who expressed strong interest in joining the team at the outset of free agency, visited Winter Park two weeks ago. Taylor, the 10th overall pick of the 2000 draft, has caught 204 passes and 15 touchdowns in his five-year career. He figures as the team's No. 3 receiver, behind projected starters Nate Burleson and Marcus Robinson.

The team has also had discussions with free agent Plaxico Burress and Washington receiver Rod Gardner, who is available via trade.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Not a top level WR....but another welcome addition


----------



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

> has caught 204 passes and 15 touchdowns in his five-year career. He figures as the team's No. 3 receiver, behind projected starters Nate Burleson and Marcus Robinson.


With those numbers and where those other two receivers rank, there better be a bigger fish yet to be netted or I'll be :soapbox: This makes me wonder what they wanted this guy for.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

He will take Kelly Cambell's place.


----------



## fishhook (Aug 29, 2002)

Don't forget he had trent dilfer and kyle boller throwing him passes. Those guys would have made moss a draft day blunder. I'm not saying he's the 2nd coming of jerry rice, but i think he'll be ok.

They do need a big, fast, strong #1 yet.....an andre johnson type receiver.

I think they go defense with the 1st draft pick and wr with the 2nd and possibly rb with the 3rd depending on what the they do with the 3 rb's we have.


----------



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

> He will take Kelly Cambell's place.


Aaaah. I do think, like fishhook mentioned, that they still need a big time playmaker/homerun hitter for a receiver, but if Tayler came reasonable then I can sleep. :lol:


----------



## northdakotakid (May 12, 2004)

Fresh Starts are pretty big for recievers. They tend to be haed cases and no one has ever heard of a good 3rd stringer that stayed and became a big time player. But they have heard of the third stringer that got traded and opened it up for their new team.

Give him some time ..... my guess would be that they signed him to a short contract which means he better catch some balls or he will be on the waiver wire looking to be on a kick cover team somewhere.


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

I'm still doing lambeau-leaps that favre is coming back! :beer:


----------



## oklahomawatrfwlr (Jan 31, 2005)

They need to draft mike williams!!! I mean Travis Taylor?!?!?! come on i'ver never even heard of that guy. Plus kelly campbell is awesome i love that guy. He puts out so much effort.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

The Baltimore Ravens basically have no offense,ranked 31st in passing....probably why he doesn't have decent stats and wants out of there.

Playing with 8 different QB's in 5 years isn't going to do much for your stats....especially if you run the ball all the time and figure your defense will win the game for you....lets give the guy a chance with a QB who can throw for 4,000+ yds. a season.


----------



## Shu (Oct 21, 2003)

Remmi_&_I said:


> I'm still doing lambeau-leaps that favre is coming back! :beer:


me too!


----------



## mallardhunter (May 15, 2004)

Its all down hill for him and the Pack.


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

Favre is still pretty damn good. I do wish Holmgren was around to "pull back the reigns" every once-in-a-while!


----------



## Shu (Oct 21, 2003)

I agree. Favre is still better than 90% of the active QBs in the league. Just giving you some grief R&I. :beer:


----------



## MOB (Mar 10, 2005)

The Packers resigned center / guard Grey Ruegamer yesterday, maybe their oline will be solid. I can't wait to see Darrin Sharper try to tackle Aaman Green in the queens secondary. Can you say "Touchdown"!!!


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

MOB said:


> I can't wait to see Darrin Sharper try to tackle Aaman Green in the queens secondary. Can you say "Touchdown"!!!


Green won't get past the Williams boys so Sharper won't have to worry about tackling.Besides Chavous will be the strong safety not Sharper.


----------



## MOB (Mar 10, 2005)

Yeee Haaa
Less than 6 months until football season...
I got information this morning from an unbiased, truthfull and reliable source that 68% of the surveyed people picked the Packers to extend their 3 year running Norris division Championship to 4. 
This infomation came from Packers.com


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

MOB said:


> Yeee Haaa
> Less than 6 months until football season...
> I got information this morning from an unbiased, truthfull and reliable source that 68% of the surveyed people picked the Packers to extend their 3 year running Norris division Championship to 4.
> This infomation came from Packers.com


I'm a packer fan so I like the news..................but taking info from packers.com is like believing everything that PA and Dubay say! uke:


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

I should have prefaced that by saying I do actually like listening to those guys!


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

So if I say....Vikings.com says the Vikes will win the North....will you Packer fans believe that???????? :eyeroll:


----------

